# MY 29 gallon - revamp in the make



## woodenshoes (May 10, 2010)

Long time lurker and thought it was time to give back a little to the forum 

Undertaking a revamp of my 29 gallon tank, with some better lighting followed by some more interesting plants. On the fence about CO2 after mixed experience with a DIY setup 
Re-scape might be in order too.. longer term thinking of going all rainbow fish as i love the pair of Boesemani i currently have.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

woodenshoes said:


> Long time lurker and thought it was time to give back a little to the forum
> 
> Undertaking a revamp of my 29 gallon tank, with some better lighting followed by some more interesting plants. On the fence about CO2 after mixed experience with a DIY setup
> Re-scape might be in order too.. longer term thinking of going all rainbow fish as i love the pair of Boesemani i currently have.


Rainbows are the best for sure

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------

